# How much muscle can I gain, in a year.



## Ken92 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have been working out for a year and a half. My height is 5feet 8inches, and I weigh 167, around 17% bf. my lean body mass is less, is is 138 pounds.

I am bulking, not sure if I should be at 17% bf. I was cutting but I lost a lot of mass during exam time.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

12.142lbs


----------



## Ken92 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks, how did you figure that out?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

how far can you walk in a year?

...is an equally impossible question to answer


----------



## Ken92 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh.. Ok. Lol, nice responses.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Ken92 said:


> Thanks, how did you figure that out?


 Sorry was being a bit flippant

It's pretty hard to guesstimate such a thing as too many variables


----------



## Ken92 (Jun 6, 2013)

xpower said:


> Sorry was being a bit flippant
> 
> It's pretty hard to guesstimate such a thing as too many variables


It's ok, I was expecting it.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

It's pretty much impossible to say, even if 10 people trained and ate exactly the same for a year, all their results would be different due to genetics.

Just keep training and eating hard and the gains will follow.


----------



## Ken92 (Jun 6, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> It's pretty much impossible to say, even if 10 people trained and ate exactly the same for a year, all their results would be different due to genetics.
> 
> Just keep training and eating hard and the gains will follow.


Lastly, if a cut for 1 pounds ok after 4 months of bulking?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ken92 said:


> Lastly, if a cut for 1 pounds ok after 4 months of bulking?


Are you drunk?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ken92 said:


> I have been working out for a year and a half. My height is 5feet 8inches, and I weigh 167, around 17% bf. my lean body mass is less, is is 138 pounds.
> 
> I am bulking, not sure if I should be at 17% bf. I was cutting but I lost a lot of mass during exam time.


Depends how much gear you'r running lol


----------



## Ken92 (Jun 6, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Are you drunk?


Sorry, typing on a iPhone. I was saying, is it ok to cut for a month after 4 months of bulking? To reduce some fat?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Ask Zorrin....he gained 14lbs in a month so if we extroplate those results I make that 168lbs of lean mass....give or take some retained water.

:lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I heard once roughly it's 2lb per month. But that sounds silly because one man who knows how to train and eat vs one man who doesnt..?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ken92 said:


> Sorry, typing on a iPhone. I was saying, is it ok to cut for a month after 4 months of bulking? To reduce some fat?


You can cut whenever you want, it's your body and if you feel like you're gaining to much fat then cut :thumb:


----------



## Ken92 (Jun 6, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> You can cut whenever you want, it's your body and if you feel like you're gaining to much fat then cut :thumb:


Thanks.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> I heard once roughly it's 2lb per month. But that sounds silly because one man who knows how to train and eat vs one man who doesnt..?


2lb is a bit high, I doubt a natty could put on 24lbs of muscle in a year


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> 2lb is a bit high, I doubt a natty could put on 24lbs of muscle in a year


Saying it like that, your most definitely right lol.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Ken92 said:


> Sorry, typing on a iPhone. I was saying, is it ok to cut for a month after 4 months of bulking? To reduce some fat?


Why don't you just cut 1st and then lean bulk.


----------



## Ken92 (Jun 6, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> Why don't you just cut 1st and then lean bulk.


Lol, I love to cut infact I have a 4 months holiday.. Perfect for a cut, but when I cut, I get too skinny. At 5 feet 8 I end up with 14 inch arms lol.

I am lost, not sure what to do.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ken92 said:


> Lol, I love to cut infact I have a 4 months holiday.. Perfect for a cut, but when I cut, I get too skinny. At 5 feet 8 I end up with 14 inch arms lol.
> 
> I am lost, not sure what to do.


14 inch isn't small IMO is this cold or tensed


----------



## Ken92 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> 14 inch isn't small IMO is this cold or tensed


Tensed.


----------



## Ken92 (Jun 6, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> Is this a wind up?????????


Na, I am just confused. I was told to bulk on this other forum. I have been doing it for 3 months, my macros are ok, 200 cals above and I have gone up by 2% body fat.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Ken92 said:


> Na, I am just confused. I was told to bulk on this other forum. I have been doing it for 3 months, my macros are ok, 200 cals above and I have gone up by 2% body fat.


Was it an American forum? lol


----------



## Ken92 (Jun 6, 2013)

engllishboy said:


> Was it an American forum? lol


Haaaahaaa, yearp, how did you guess? I think we all know that forum.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Ken92 said:


> Haaaahaaa, yearp, how did you guess? I think we all know that forum.


Whats your waist size?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

If you're natural I'd guesstimate about 1lb per month for the first year, 0.5-1lb per month second year, 3rd year and onwards 0.5lb per month max.

If you're falling somewhere within those figures you're doing well imo.


----------



## Ken92 (Jun 6, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> Whats your waist size?


From the navel it is 34 inches. And waist 32/33 inches


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Does it really matter is the real question here...


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ken92 said:


> Na, I am just confused. I was told to bulk on this other forum. I have been doing it for 3 months, my macros are ok, 200 cals above and I have gone up by 2% body fat.


Just ignore everything posted on BB.com forum, 'brah'.


----------



## Ken92 (Jun 6, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Just ignore everything posted on BB.com forum, 'brah'.


Oh.. Should I cut then?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Prodot said:


> Does it really matter is the real question here...


I'd say it matters, if others gain 10lbs of muscle in their first of lifting, but you only gain 5lb, then you know you need to reassess your training/diet


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Personally can't see the point in cutting at 167 pounds.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> I'd say it matters, if others gain 10lbs of muscle in their first of lifting, but you only gain 5lb, then you know you need to reassess your training/diet


No I didn't mean at the end of it what he gains, I mean it doesn't matter worrying about how much he will gain now, his gains will be dependent on his training, as long as he trains hard and eats clean then he will do well


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ken92 said:


> Oh.. Should I cut then?


Like I said, it's up to you mate.

I got up to about 20-22% bf by the end of December and didn't like the way I looked, so did an 8 week cut to about 13-14% and felt much better about myself. If you prefer to big and bulky, keep bulking, if you want to be lean for the summer, cut.


----------



## Ken92 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hmm, I will have to think.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ken92 said:


> Hmm, I will have to think.


Post a pic if you need help (nohomo) a lot of people underestimate their bf% because they don't want to beleive they're as fat as they are, before I started my 8 week cut I thought I was 17-18%, but at the end I realised I was actually closer to 20-22%


----------



## Ken92 (Jun 6, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Post a pic if you need help (nohomo) a lot of people underestimate their bf% because they don't want to beleive they're as fat as they are, before I started my 8 week cut I thought I was 17-18%, but at the end I realised I was actually closer to 20-22%


To be honest, there is no point posting a pic. I measure my Body fat everyday on omron's scale. And I use callipers once in a while, it has came around 17-18% body fat. And I can tell because my abs are slowly vanishing.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't waste your time worrying about bf% it's all guess work anyway unless you get it measured properly. If you're not happy with how you look and it's hampering your confidence then go on a cut until you like what you see in the mirror. Then next time you bulk don't go so high on the cals...once you get relatively lean it's much easier to stay looking decent. If you find yourself losing definition/abs just do a quick 6-8 week cut and you're golden again.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Ken92 said:


> I measure my Body fat everyday on omron's scale


Christ Almighty. What do you think is gonna have happened in the 24 hours since you last checked?

Do you get weighed before and after every meal too?


----------



## Ken92 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dux said:


> Christ Almighty. What do you think is gonna have happened in the 24 hours since you last checked?
> 
> Do you get weighed before and after every meal too?


Haha, yea.. You don't understand. I put on fat very quickly! I have had them days where I have not checked and I have gained weight because I did not keep track.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Ken92 said:


> Haha, yea.. You don't understand. I put on fat very quickly! I have had them days where I have not checked and I have gained weight because I did not keep track.


The body fat % changes on them frequently because they are an very inaccurate way of measuring body fat as are calipers.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> Like I said, it's up to you mate.
> 
> I got up to about 20-22% bf by the end of December and didn't like the way I looked, so did an 8 week cut to about 13-14% and felt much better about myself. If you prefer to big and bulky, keep bulking, if you want to be lean for the summer, cut.


What did your cals and macros look like on that?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> What did your cals and macros look like on that?


I can't remember exactly, started off around 2100 and ended up at around 1800-1900 I think, tbh, I cut a little to quick and lost a small amount of strength. I'm cutting atm with IF and losing about 0.5-0.75kg a week whilst maintaining strength


----------



## Macca95 (Jun 17, 2013)

It depends on how your body breaks your food/nurtition down so I'm pretty sure it's impossible to calculate how much you will gain, it varies for different People.

Macca¥


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ridiculous question...


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Ask Zorrin....he gained 14lbs in a month so if we extroplate those results I make that 168lbs of lean mass....give or take some retained water.
> 
> :lol:


Did he ever post those pics? I have not been on for a few weeks, or did he just ignore that? I saw he is posting in other threads.


----------

